# NMap -> Geschlossene Ports ausgeben



## Gottox (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
Kurze Frage:
Gibt es im NMap eine Option, mit der man sich auch geschlossene Ports ausgeben lassen kann?
Entweder versteh ich kein English mehr, oder in den Manpages steht nichts davon


----------



## Christian Fein (14. Januar 2004)

Alle Ports die nicht geöffnet sind, sind geschlossen.
Da nmap dir die offenen Ports anzeigt ....


----------



## Gottox (14. Januar 2004)

Wenn ich aber per "-p" bestimmte Ports angebe und die auch alle zurückgegeben werden, könnte das den Aufwand für meinen Script sehr reduzieren.


----------



## Christian Fein (14. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gottox _
> *Wenn ich aber per "-p" bestimmte Ports angebe und die auch alle zurückgegeben werden, könnte das den Aufwand für meinen Script sehr reduzieren. *



Geht doch. Gibt deine ports per p an, und wenn es keine Rückmeldung zu den betreffenden Ports gibt dann sind sie geschlossen. Versteh das Problem nicht


----------



## Gottox (14. Januar 2004)

Das Problem ist meine Faulheit und der Antrieb einen leicht verständlichen Code zu schreiben!

Wenn die Ports direkt von Nmap ausgegeben würden könnte, ich ganz bequem per "grep" die offenen und geschlossenen Ports trennen, ohne das müsste ich wieder Umwege gehen...

Aber nach deiner Antwort geh ich wohl davon aus, dass es diese Option net gibt...


----------

